# 1st race on new layout 12/19 (Sun)



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

We will be racing on the new layout this Sunday (12/19) at 1:00p. We will be running it dry since the sprinkler system is not fully re-installed yet.

This will be the last race of the year!

BTW, if you helped build it, you race FREE....:dance:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Dry...that requires a different set of tires..lol. I think I am pretty close to a pass, might even have a few spectators show up...lol.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm in! The new layout looks awesome; can't wait to run on it.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dayum. Pretty sure I'm hosed, my wife's choir kids have their Xmas musical that day.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris you are a heck of a guy. You always go to everyone elses events and rarely seem to make yours. Wish I was that type of person some times.

Been to vertigo one time to watch some racing. Very nice place indeed. Hope the racers keep treating them right so the track stays around.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Ready to race sc and buggy.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance, I forgot to mention to you and Karl. The diff cases leak pretty bad. So, buy 3 extra ones. I need to restock. went through mine yesterday. Need to get some O rings too reused the old ones. Think I need to do that shock piston mod. My shocks seems to rebound slow or not at all. 

Might have to run two classes too. First was thinking of only one.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL @ Jim. It's a big deal to my wife, so there ya go. Besides, I'm doing 1/10 on Saturday, so if I try to run Sunday too AND skip her show to do it, I'm in trouble. You let me know when you want to run and we'll get a car ready for you. I let Josh run my buggy this weekend and it lived ha ha ha.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

man, i sure wish i could make it, but work owns me right now


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry jason I am sure when you are able to run on the new layout. I will have a hard time keeping up with you..lol.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, thanks im just ready to race. getting ready to get Ross, my youngest an e buggy, so he can get out there with the big boys


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Yall can be sure I am going to be there with a screamin new alpha orange head in the buggy and may even gear it down, just to accelerate even that much harder. Will play with it this week and see. Derrick thanks for showing appreciation to the guys that helped out by letting us race free. Does it count if my main contribution was making sure there was plenty of cold beer on hand?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i wont be able to make it this weekend, im laid up with strep throat.......yall have a good time and post pics of the finished track


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ba you dont need to talk to race brian!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> i wont be able to make it this weekend, im laid up with strep throat.......yall have a good time and post pics of the finished track


 You were crying about this 2 days ago. Your not well yet?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Poor Baby......

Man, suck that shi...up and come race...lol. 
Be sick during work hours, get better for the weekend...lol.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

It's the new computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just put 2 and 2 together when my wife mentioned they were out of her favorite scented hand lotion and the super-size box of tissues at wal-mart.

Looks like we need to have an intervention!!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> I just put 2 and 2 together when my wife mentioned they were out of her favorite scented hand lotion and the super-size box of tissues at wal-mart.


Since when did wal-mart start carrying nitro scented lotion??


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> You were crying about this 2 days ago. Your not well yet?


nope it has gotten worse, the doc put me on steroids today.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Since when did wal-mart start carrying nitro scented lotion??


its that new scent of byrons and lotion that joe will make up for ya!!! LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Uh Oh, we gonna have a hot head on the driver's stand again.

Roid-rage


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dude*



darrenwilliams said:


> You were crying about this 2 days ago. Your not well yet?


 Strep throat ain't no joke. It takes about 5-7 days to heal up....

You get it from having so many girlfriends, I haven't had strep in a loooong time.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> nope it has gotten worse, the doc put me on steroids today.


Roids will probably do you some good. Your too dam skinny anyway. Just gotta keep that rage in check.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ducatibilt said:


> It's the new computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just put 2 and 2 together when my wife mentioned they were out of her favorite scented hand lotion and the super-size box of tissues at wal-mart.
> 
> Looks like we need to have an intervention!!!!


HAHAHAHAHA! You're getting rep points for that one!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Roids will probably do you some good. Your too dam skinny anyway. Just gotta keep that rage in check.


they are doing some good i feel alot better and i have only been on them for 2 days now.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Racing tomorrow!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in. Not sure what I am racing, but I'm in.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

dang, you guys are killing me. i want to come out there, but im working nights. i may come, and get some practice in atleast.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if I can make it tomorrow. If I can I'm thinking buggy.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

loading right now, bum shoulders and all...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Bummer. Monkey outqualed me with a bum shoulder.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

new layout was a blast. wish i could have stayed and ran more than one qualifier. but it was well worth the trip.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to all who came to race today, it was a beautiful day and fun racing! Thanks for all the compliments on the new layout.

Monkey, you were doing better with a bum shoulder than you have before. Maybe you should keep it bummed for racing!

Congrats to the winners. We're looking forward to getting the race season started next year with the Swagger Series and HARC both beginning in January. More details on the Swagger Series soon...

Check on the race results on www.vertigoraceway.com

You can tell the track is much longer with the new lap times. A full lap is right under a minute and the length is just about a 1/4 mile! Fun times...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*Great First Day for new layout*

Had a blast as always at Vertigo. Thanks Derick & Jerry and everybody else that pitched in on the rebuild. Love the new layout.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Shouldn't you put electric truggy with electric buggies. Put nitro truggies with nitro buggies?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

you should have been there to tell us that.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm trying to get there for the first swagger. It's going to be tough until febuary.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

The new layout is awesome. 

The way Dane was running it though it's probably closer to 1/2 mile long! :headknock

But I guarantee nobody out there is having more fun than we are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are having fun then you are doing everything just perfect. Wouldn't change a thing.

The new layout is fun. A lot more challenging than I expected.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely a fun and tough layout, I'm still laughing that the most laps during a qualifier was 5 laps maybe 6.:cheers:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Definitely a fun and tough layout, I'm still laughing that the most laps during a qualifier was 5 laps maybe 6.:cheers:


No making fun of us until you've Agama'ed your way around it a few times! Then you can trash talk all you want.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JANKEII said:


> Shouldn't you put electric truggy with electric buggies. Put nitro truggies with nitro buggies?


 Why would you do that  The buggies would have a big disadvantage.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Then why do they put electric truggies with nitro buggies?


Big Phil said:


> Why would you do that  The buggies would have a big disadvantage.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Why would you do that  The buggies would have a big disadvantage.


It's pretty laid back and casual at our club races. Join us some time to find out! No money or trophies on the line, just fun times.

You are welcome to vertigo phil...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The reason you would put them together is so yo uwouldn't have to force a pit from the electrics. Truggies would have a slight avantage but nothing to worry about. Just score them separately.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Y'all are so full of it but the only leg you have to stand on is its just a club race .


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm probably totally out of place in speaking here, but this is how I think I remember seeing it.

There were only 2 truggies signed up 1 electric, 1 nitro as I recall.
10 nitro buggies and like 15 electric buggies.

Wipf had an electric truggy and was letting his son race his buggy in the electric class. So if i'm not mistaken they had 2 cars but one radio between them. Since there weren't enough truggy's for a stand alone class it would make the most sense to put them in seperate classes so that they both could run.

Again if I'm incorrect please let me know. I don't think there was a consiparacy and I'm petty sure everyone was having a good time.

Of coarse I'm also a noob and things might look different from the front of the pack to the back were we are!

By the way I also know a little bit of something about everything, so just ask me!:dance:


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Everyone is given Jason a hard time its no big deal
Like I said its just a club race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If they didnt say anything at the time why are we worrying about it.


I can't wait to drive the track. It seems like it's a long track. Might need a pit lane in the middle of the track incase anyone gets stranded..lol.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> I'm probably totally out of place in speaking here, but this is how I think I remember seeing it.
> 
> There were only 2 truggies signed up 1 electric, 1 nitro as I recall.
> 10 nitro buggies and like 15 electric buggies.
> ...


Are you guys giving me a hard time over X-mas?! 

I ran ETruggy with Gas first and formost so I could coach my 10 yearold son on his Ebuggy racing. He wants to race again in 2011 and needs alot of motivating and coaching so he will join us on the track and not play in the bushes, and not be total noob hacker. I couldn't do that if I was beating him and on the stand at the same time. I had permission from the Vertigo under that premise as well. Then, it wasnt a payout race or a points race that even mattered who was running what that much anyways.

I don't think anyone had a problem with it being truggy cuz there was another Gas truggy in there as well and as far as electric I even followed HARC rules with an Electric Pit of not 3seconds but 5 seconds mandated by Vertigo just to defuse any future whining on the matter (guess that didnt work). I know if I got last in all the races no egos or waves would have been made but since I was the only one to get 7 laps in quals and lap times in the 40s we can see where the souce of the whining is coming from.

Keep in mind I ran hard too for research, because me and a few others put alot of blood, sweat and tears into the rebuild and we ran that Sunday race not only for fun but as a test of the track dynamics for the upcoming HARC that will be happening in January. Most can attest I was also in the pits researching what other racers thought of various parts of the track, what was easy or not easy. All so vertigo and the work crew could have as much info/input to make slight adjustments to lines, turns and jumps so that the track was simply the best we could make it.

I know most of you are just giving me a friendly razzing but just incase, remember what Doug would say "Simmer Down! Its Sunday!" :doowapsta


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I was really glad to see I wasn't the only one trying to coach a 10 year old. 
Now if anyone can teach Dane that it's a throttle and not a toggle switch I would be really appreciative.:headknock


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

good job Jason. wish i could have hung around, so i could given it a shot at being in the 7 lap club. that is moving out there. i did manage a 49 second lap. woo hoo. the track is alot of fun. cant wait to get out there again. im hoping to be there for the swagger.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Alex got a little excited with the throttle during one of the warmups. I reminded him to calm down and he seemed to settle in pretty good. Glad to see some young blood coming out. They are the future. He will probably be facing the electric vs. nuclear debate some day.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I"ll run toe to toe with you Jason any day 
But lets face the facts you will never go nitro and I won't go electric.
When you build tracks you test jumps with electrics and that shows on this track.The tripples are very hard for nitros to clear but the layout is awsome and I thank you for helping build the track,but don't think for a second that the nitro guys won't figure it out


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

skillett said:


> The tripples are very hard for nitros to clear but the layout is awsome and I thank you for helping build the track,but don't think for a second that the nitro guys won't figure it out


Something I noticed about the new track too.

Sorry, y'all it's been a slow day at work and i've got nothing else to do.

On the split lanes it seemed nobody was taking the longer outside line because those moguls are just way to nasty. Seems to me the longer of the 2 lanes should be a tad easier not harder than the shorter one so they would take the same time to run through. That way you would have the option of either lane to put a pass on someone.

Just my thoughts. Carry on!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

triples hard for nitros to clear? wow. cant wait to see this.
i havent met a triple that i couldnt clear yet! LOL


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Lets just say the run ways real short.lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought that was the way it was suppose to be. The longer way was easier but, it was longer so you had a choice. Either take the risky short cut or the longer sure thing.



Ducatibilt said:


> Something I noticed about the new track too.
> 
> Sorry, y'all it's been a slow day at work and i've got nothing else to do.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to run it either. May have to go thursday or something to check it out.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

come on skillet your a expert i could make it with no problem lol i saw alot of nitros make it


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

If it shows on the track, then get your lazy butt out there and help. No talking bad unless it's you own track.
Thanks Jason for doing what you do to help out on the track. 
Guys I was just wondering why they had electric truggy with nitro buggies. It was no big deal either way. 
Grayson amd I went to the track today. All I can say is AWESOME!!!!
I could clear the triple going through either section. All though taking the outside made the triple easier.
On a second note:
How can you change your car for ruts, without changing the ride hieght? Seems like I would catch a rut, and would through the car off. I guess thinking about it I could change my droop. Any other advice?
Thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS


skillett said:


> I"ll run toe to toe with you Jason any day
> But lets face the facts you will never go nitro and I won't go electric.
> When you build tracks you test jumps with electrics and that shows on this track.The tripples are very hard for nitros to clear but the layout is awsome and I thank you for helping build the track,but don't think for a second that the nitro guys won't figure it out


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

skillett said:


> I"ll run toe to toe with you Jason any day
> But lets face the facts you will never go nitro and I won't go electric.


You didn't hear about my Nitro Truggy project did you?

They were also talking about killing the mogles and making it a straight shot to the outside lane for Nitro's and others to hit that tripple. Then leaving the inside lane with jumps to slow those who might come tight. Again work in progress.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chuck, if you don't want to change the ride height, then try going thicker on your shock oil. Its going to change your steering reaction and straight line handling in rougher sections though. I would suggest going up 5wt at a time, and you'll know you've gone too far when you see your car dancing around on the straight, or it starts to push while you are steering. If you get to that point, then back up to the previous weight shock oil. At that point, you're about as stiff as you can go without going up to the next spring. 

And that's about as much as I know about setting up shocks.......


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a little nitro vs electric smack talk no big deal but chuck its the second set of tripples I'm talking about..Its just like the southern national.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I LOVE the split lane section! Don't change a thing about it - as soon as the bumps on the outside get wore down a bit it will even out and you'll be able to triple on the outside line easily. I would block the inside line with tires during practice for the next race and make everybody take the outside line. That will wear them down and make that line usable.

Also, it might be worthwhile to add a small bump or jump at he exit of the inside line so that you make sure that the inside line HAS to double-single the triple. If we fine tune that section a little it's going to make for some AWESOME racing.

BTW, Wood was running the outside line at the Sunday race. He was the only guy I saw all day get through it cleanly. The few times I took it, I flipped on one of the moguls.

Once again, great fun Sunday. Can't wait for the next race! :doowapsta


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thnx


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Chuck, if you don't want to change the ride height, then try going thicker on your shock oil. Its going to change your steering reaction and straight line handling in rougher sections though. I would suggest going up 5wt at a time, and you'll know you've gone too far when you see your car dancing around on the straight, or it starts to push while you are steering. If you get to that point, then back up to the previous weight shock oil. At that point, you're about as stiff as you can go without going up to the next spring.
> 
> And that's about as much as I know about setting up shocks.......


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

You want a rough track, 2010 Rc Pro International Finals this past October. This was a bunch of "FUN" to run on. lol






Once you understand what to change on your car to adapt to the changing conditions, Its not so bad.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the why I ask about ruts. I know the big event tracks get messed up. I guess it come with experience. 
Usually in the begining of a event the track is pretty smooth. Then when the mains starts the track is totally different. Just get scared to change anything. Might be going the wrong way on set-up.


Smiley said:


> You want a rough track, 2010 Rc Pro International Finals this past October. This was a bunch of "FUN" to run on. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good layout, good people, good old fun, That's what we had at Vertigo on Sunday. The layout is good and like Skillet said the runway is just a hair too short for the nitros to clear the triples. 

Matt


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Are you guys giving me a hard time over X-mas?!
> 
> I ran ETruggy with Gas first and formost so I could coach my 10 yearold son on his Ebuggy racing. He wants to race again in 2011 and needs alot of motivating and coaching so he will join us on the track and not play in the bushes, and not be total noob hacker. I couldn't do that if I was beating him and on the stand at the same time. I had permission from the Vertigo under that premise as well. Then, it wasnt a payout race or a points race that even mattered who was running what that much anyways.
> 
> ...


I did not have any problems with Jason, I was next to him on the stand "chatting" with him during the main, (More like giving him grief..) I race for fun, and had it! He was super fast..at the midway point of the race it pitted for fuel, came in in second,out in second, I think Jason pitted on the next lap and gave me first, I held it for about 1.5 laps, I could see him coming...we met on the infamous triple and going ito the 180 turn, we came together, somehow I survived that "HACK ATTACK":rotfl: We raced onto the back section and I let him go by, I was holding him up, needless to say, he let her fly and was out of my hair finally...I was trying to hold on to second when a pesky nitro buggy crept up on my heels, first an E truggy..Now Sutton??:work: I had fun! Truggy or not, I was racing the track just trying not to beat myself, next time...beware Jason..Monkey is gonna get ya!!











Meryy X mas!


----------

